# Looking for DIY Livery / Part Livery / in / around Cookham SL6



## jumping.jack_flash (9 December 2016)

Hello,

Sadly another Farm / Stable yard bites the dust thanks to the governments relaxation on planning laws, allowing Farmers to turn their hand to redeveloping and becoming the new 'Sara Beeneys / George Clarks' of the world. I have found myself seeking new livery for my equine, but seem to be hitting a wall each time, as yards near in prime location for hacking are up for redevelopment also.

Does anyone know of a well run, maintained livery yard / DIY yard - with no horror stories in and around Cookham, Berkshire with the following:

Main things on my list are as follows:

> Safe and secure stabling and turn out - either individual turnout or small same sex herd.

> A yard that has rules!

> Indoor / out door school that's easy to use  - you know.. like when you have finished work and you want to ride, lunge. 

> Friendly as 'normal as possible' other equine owners

> Excellent hacking


----------



## jumping.jack_flash (10 December 2016)

Just wanted to add (could not see how to edit, hence replied to my own thread). There has to be someone looking for a livery yard, that now has planning permission for a number of houses THAT wants a yard with approx 38 acres of excellent grazing, nit in a flood plain . .within prime location of excellent hacking, riding, with a choice of liveries . . Who wants to keep and be the sole of the village??? If I won the lotto, I would be snapping this yard up . . .its begging for a professional person to produce professional horses with a side line of other liveries! . . . Anyone reading this, cookham is located outside, Marlow, Henley, Windsor, maidenhead . . .!!


----------



## tessah (28 December 2016)

Do you mind if I ask which yard it is now closing due to development?


----------



## jumping.jack_flash (28 December 2016)

Woodlands Farm, Cookham Dean.


----------



## tessah (28 December 2016)

Wow! That's a popular yard I seem to remember?


----------



## jumping.jack_flash (28 December 2016)

Sad. Its really sad. Last excellent  DIY yard of 35 horses and lovely people all moving out . . What it needs is, someone with money to buy the yard, with it's planning permission, and create one fantastic equestrian facility! . . .  Know,any multimillionaires'??


----------



## Tyssandi (28 December 2016)

jumping.jack_flash said:



			Hello,

Sadly another Farm / Stable yard bites the dust thanks to the governments relaxation on planning laws, allowing Farmers to turn their hand to redeveloping and becoming the new 'Sara Beeneys / George Clarks' of the world. I have found myself seeking new livery for my equine, but seem to be hitting a wall each time, as yards near in prime location for hacking are up for redevelopment also.

Does anyone know of a well run, maintained livery yard / DIY yard - with no horror stories in and around Cookham, Berkshire with the following:

Main things on my list are as follows:

> Safe and secure stabling and turn out - either individual turnout or small same sex herd.

> A yard that has rules!

> Indoor / out door school that's easy to use  - you know.. like when you have finished work and you want to ride, lunge. 

> Friendly as 'normal as possible' other equine owners

> Excellent hacking
		
Click to expand...

http://www.hodgemoor.org.uk/liveries.htm
check this out  cookham is not that far from these  20 mins  loads hacking and local events 

what size horse???


----------



## jumping.jack_flash (28 December 2016)

17hh . .but there are also other people looking. Thank u for link . .i will look now and also share! . . .


----------



## Tyssandi (28 December 2016)

yw   
most of the yards have websites so just google the name  as the websites are not listed there good luck


----------



## tessah (28 December 2016)

There are only a couple of diy yards around hodgemoor and they are full already afaik 

The livery yard situation is not looking good in the surrounding area I fear smething which I have struggled with for some years


----------



## Tyssandi (28 December 2016)

tessah said:



			There are only a couple of diy yards around hodgemoor and they are full already afaik 

The livery yard situation is not looking good in the surrounding area I fear smething which I have struggled with for some years
		
Click to expand...

Though OP did mention part also and some yards have vacancies situation on their websites and you wont know unless you look 

More than a couple diy - sorry to correct you 


windmill F
willow C
manor  F
Oldfields   E 
www.chalfontvalleyequestrian.co.uk/index.php/4


----------



## neddy man (28 December 2016)

try www.liveryfinder.co.uk or www.liverylist.co. uk  no promises but you never know.


----------



## tessah (28 December 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Though OP did mention part also and some yards have vacancies situation on their websites and you wont know unless you look 

More than a couple diy - sorry to correct you 


windmill F
willow C
manor  F
Oldfields   E 
www.chalfontvalleyequestrian.co.uk/index.php/4

Click to expand...

I have never known willow court to do diy, manor def has waiting list oldefields poss too and windmill I didn't think did diy any more but they could have changed again
As with all yards they are constantly chopping and changing their minds so best to call and check 

I would have thought that Hollands and White place farm closer to OP. Wouldn't like to be at White place in a very wet winter though due to flood risk.


----------



## Auslander (29 December 2016)

Did Cannon Court ever reopen? I looked at it years ago, but the new owners had closed it for refurbishment, and I've never heard that it reopened


----------



## jumping.jack_flash (29 December 2016)

Cannon court - redevelopment

Woodlands Farm - redevelopment

Sadly, I actually think the days of owning horses around this area are over. People move to Cookham to live that 'Emmerdale' feeling . .  Yet no where to keep horses, and people driving too fast, that a hack is turning into a 'suburbian cross country' &#55357;&#56848;.


----------



## Auslander (29 December 2016)

jumping.jack_flash said:



			Cannon court - redevelopment

Woodlands Farm - redevelopment

Sadly, I actually think the days of owning horses around this area are over. People move to Cookham to live that 'Emmerdale' feeling . .  Yet no where to keep horses, and people driving too fast, that a hack is turning into a 'suburbian cross country' &#65533;&#65533;.
		
Click to expand...

Crikey. I'd heard that Lee Farm was devloping too, so all the big livery yards are dying a death. Such a shame. I'm over Bracknell way now, and there are loads of yards, including mine, but not much help for the Cookham crowd


----------



## jumping.jack_flash (29 December 2016)

I also heard that about Lee Farm.

Its really sad - as there is amazing hacking in this area.. hills, woods, commons, thicket, country lanes... also "village" roads - Cookham high street and the River to ride along... yet DIY yards closing.

I do spend a lot being on DIY, and perhaps livery would be the way forward... thing is... what I have in my 'mind' of what a livery would look like, does not then become affordable....


----------



## jumping.jack_flash (29 December 2016)

I thought Hollands was also going for redevelopment ? according to Maidenhead Advertiser... ??


----------

